# DuckDuckGo vs Ecosia?



## Keta

The first one is stand-alone and cares about privacy to the fullest, while the other is powered by a major revenue company and we know what that means - but they plant trees.

Who is your favorite?


----------



## johnb35

Neither.  I use Google.


----------



## Keta

> Neither. I use Google.


So you don't care about ads, trackers and privacy?


----------



## HackSpoon

Keta said:


> So you don't care about ads, trackers and privacy?


What about adblock, ghostery, and incognito mode? You sir seem to be a little too careful of your privacy.


----------



## johnb35

Keta said:


> So you don't care about ads, trackers and privacy?


I run an ad blocker but I'm not worried about privacy.


----------



## Keta

You can never be too careful, only too less.


----------



## beers

Keta said:


> You can never be too careful


Sure you can, there are even mental illnesses such as 'Paranoid Personality Disorder'.

That being said it's useful to be aware of how data is collected and used, and how to choose to influence how it's presented.


----------



## Keta

beers said:


> Sure you can, there are even mental illnesses such as 'Paranoid Personality Disorder'.
> 
> That being said it's useful to be aware of how data is collected and used, and how to choose to influence how it's presented.


We are all different. Call me paranoid, but i like my private life.


----------



## AaronTheBoi

johnb35 said:


> Neither.  I use Google.


I use Firefox with Ecosia and DuckDuckGo so :v



HackSpoon said:


> What about AdBlock, ghostery, and incognito mode? You sir seem to be a little too careful of your privacy.


I use FireFox so it's Private Windows for me :v


----------



## Shlouski

Its true that privacy helps many bad people with something to hide, but more importantly for us law abiding citizens privacy is about protection. No matter who collects your data it's at risk of being misused, we have seen examples of this time and time again and the more privacy you give up the more data you put at risk, and seemingly trivial data can be used against you. I'm talking about in privacy in general, so if you can make your life a little more private by what browser you use then it's something to consider.


----------



## _Kyle_

I use Chrome. There's nothing I really put out there that I wouldn't mind the whole world seeing.

But I will use DuckDuckGo occasionally if I want some more privacy for things. (Don't ask.) Never heard of Necosia, though.


----------

